# AT&T Dialer Client - How do you connect via DSL



## kodakgcg (Jul 22, 2005)

Does anyone know how to connect to AT&T's global network using a Mac via DSL?  As far as I understand, you need to use AT&T's dialer program to establish a secure connection into their network but it does not support DSL!  I phoned AT&T and they told me that I could only connect via modem and there were no plans to update their software to support DSL.  

Has anyone come across this problems or better still, does anyone know how to connect to their network using dsl on a mac?


----------



## barhar (Jul 22, 2005)

kodakgcg said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to connect to AT&T's global network using a Mac via DSL?


Yes.



			
				kodakgcg said:
			
		

> As far as I understand, you need to use AT&T's dialer program to establish a secure connection into their network but it does not support DSL!


No, you understand incorrectly. The only software you need is provided with MacOS X.



			
				kodakgcg said:
			
		

> I phoned AT&T and they told me that I could only connect via modem and there were no plans to update their software to support DSL.


While it is true - to connect via a Modem will require their dialer, which is System 8.x and 9.x compatible - which by the way, may possibly be used via 'Classic' (I am guessing here) - you do not need any 'dialer' software to connect via DSL.  Again, I am assuming you have some version of MacOS X installed.



			
				kodakgcg said:
			
		

> Has anyone come across this problems or better still, does anyone know how to connect to their network using dsl on a mac?


To connect to AT&T Global network DSL - all you need is a DSL modem and any version of MacOS X.  'Panther' [10.3.x] and 'Tiger' [10.4.x] being the majority of MacOS X in current use.

Once you connect the DSL modem to a telelphone jack (with a telelphone cable) and the Mac (with an ethernet cable), all you need to do is select the 'Apple, System Preferences...' menu item.

Once the 'System Preferences' window appears, ciick on the 'Network' icon.
Click on the 'Location' popup menu and select 'New Location...', and enter 'AT&T Global' or anything you want.  Then click on the 'OK' button.

Next click on the 'Configure...' button.  The panel will refresh - click on the 'PPPoE' tab, and then click on the 'Connect using PPPoE' check box - to add a check mark.

Enter the 'Account Name:' and 'Password', and click on the 'Save password' checkbox - to add a check mark.

Next click on the 'PPPoE Options...' button.  If I were you I would have (or place) check marks in the 'Connect automatically when needed', 'prompt every X minutes to maintain connection' (where 'x' is currently set to 30), and 'Send PPP echo packets' check boxes.  If any other checkbox has a check mark - I would remove it.  Finally, click on the 'OK' button.

Click on the 'TCP/IP' tab.
If the 'Configure IPv4:' popup menu does not display 'Using PPP', select that menu item.

Click on the 'Apply Now' button.

If nothing happens - you may have to ...

01. Turn OFF the DSL modem.
02. Restart (reboot) your Mac.
03. Wait 10 to 20 seconds, then turn ON the DSL modem.

-----

Like with clients I have assisted with 'Comcast' and other ISP's - I say this - 'Never ever install any software, regardless of who tells you, when setting up a DSL or cable internet connection to your Macintosh' (with MacOS X as your OS).


----------



## kodakgcg (Jul 22, 2005)

The At&T dialer program requires account, user id and password.  Their dialer  prgram (again to my understanding) is required to connect into their vpn - I think it similar to cisco's vpn client.  I tried what you had suggested before but it doesn't work.  I'm using 10.4.  The company I work for uses the AT&T network and I need to connect onto their network in order to get access to email etc.


----------



## gsahli (Jul 22, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I think you believe you can just "connect" to DSL. That isn't how it works - you need to order DSL and then they will sell or give you a special DSL modem - not dialup - the DSL modem doesn't use the software you're speaking of.


----------



## kodakgcg (Jul 22, 2005)

I already have dsl and its up and running.... I just need to establish a vpn connection via dsl using dialer.... the dialer only supports modem connections - not dsl.  However, the pc version of the dialer supports both.


----------

